# Hi there



## Bigxiko (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello,
I'm a young boy from Portugal,
I know my country didn't participate officialy in the WWII,
in spite of that fact i like the theme of the WWII
and mainly its combat planes 
I hope to learn a lot in this forum
See ya


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from South Australia!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2008)

Hallo Bigxiko 

Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Sorry about Euro 2008....



Okay I am not sorry, but you are still welcome to the forum!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2008)

hello from england bigxiko.
adler you had to get it in didnt you


----------



## seesul (Jun 22, 2008)

hello Bigxico!
Enjoy the forum and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi there buddy!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome from the other side of the Pond!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome Bigxiko!Have fun!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 23, 2008)

bigxiko, Welcome


----------



## Bigxiko (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for your hospitality
i'm not sorry for my country's team,
our couch sucked, 
and you played for winning
my team didn't, so we lost!
See ya


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 25, 2008)

Oi Bigxiko!
Bem vindo ao forum!
Tens uma PM de resposta!
Don´t let Adler sting you!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------

